# Lighting



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I was wondering what is the best kind of bulb to use when lighting your hedgies cage, what wattage and some examples of set up? I have looked thru the site and I cant find the info i need. :?: 

I am moving to a new place and Chloe's area will not get as much light as she would need.She is in the far corner of my bedroom and due to the fact I work nights the room is pretty dark during the day. So I need something that wont disturb my sleep, but will work for her.

I have the timer already, I have a CHE for warmth that I rarely use. But in looking for bulbs for animals there are several: incandescent, UV, daylight basking lamps, flourescent, halogen , regular house hold bulbs. And of course there are 20 different kinds of lamps for each. Right now Chloe is in an XL pet cage, but she will be moving back to her C&C in the next few months so I need something good for both.

Thanx in advance for any info.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can use a regular old household light bulb, doesn't have to be anything fancy. And you can use just about anything for the fixture too. A lot of people just use a desk lamp or nearby light in the room their hedgehog is in. I bought a lamp fixture from a pet store and use a regular household light bulb in it. I like it because it can clamp onto Lily's cage, doesn't need to sit on anything else.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I just have a floor lamp with a compact fluorescent bulb in it (equivalent to a standard 60W incandescent bulb). I have it on a timer so it automatically comes on and turns off at the same time each day so I don't have to remember or be home to do it. As long as you have a lamp that can light the room, or at least the cage area, that should be all you really need. You don't need anything special.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

thanx for your advice . Just went out and bought a desk clamp lamp at walmart for $8.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I had a clamp light which worked well but I bought a florescent under the counter type sealed unit for about $12 when the weather started to get cooler. Bonus is it gives off great light @ only 15watts!. I put it inside Hazels cage and zip strapped it on...worked pretty slick. I wanted it to go inside because I cover her cage partly at night to keep the heat in and her light comes on at 7am. Saves me from dragging my butt out of bed early to make sure she has light.


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> I had a clamp light which worked well but I bought a florescent under the counter type sealed unit for about $12 when the weather started to get cooler. Bonus is it gives off great light @ only 15watts!. I put it inside Hazels cage and zip strapped it on...worked pretty slick. I wanted it to go inside because I cover her cage partly at night to keep the heat in and her light comes on at 7am. Saves me from dragging my butt out of bed early to make sure she has light.


I did the same thing, but my light is zip tied to the top of his ferret nation. How do you heat your cage?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

soapradream said:


> I did the same thing, but my light is zip tied to the top of his ferret nation. How do you heat your cage?


I use a space heater...one of those large oil filled ones on wheels that heats the entire room.


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I could do that, but my little guy's cage is in my room. I got my thermostat in the mail today, but stupidly bought a 60 watt CHE, so its off to the store tomorrow to get a 100 watt one and maybe a second one to be on the safe side. I may live in Florida, but my roommate and I like it pretty chilly in the apartment at night. Makes us feel like we are at home in Boston lol.


----------

